# How To Move About In A Hoopskirt



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

My costume this year will be a swinging Grandmother. See picture on attachment.

The style of the costume is on the old fashioned side.

The dress will be supported by a 115" hooped petticoat.

I have never worn a dress before much less a large hoopskirt!

I would like a few recommendations on how to navigate comfortably in a large hoopskirt like moving about, sitting down and so forth. Pottying I know will be difficult.

Any help will be appreciated since I need to start practicing.


----------



## LadyBrower (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm wearing a hoop this Halloween too (again).

Hoop skirts are really not too hard. I assume it is a flexible hoop, yes? If so your life is easy. You will just need to take care not to knock loose items on the floor. To sit, grab the first or second hoop down from your waist, lift a smidge to position it just behind your bum as you sit. It takes so finesse, but it lets the skirt settle nicely and trust me, sitting on boning is NOT comfy. Trips to the powder room are, interesting and forgive my bluntness, but what you have to do is pull the entire skirt and hoop forward, pick it up in the front, and sort of twist it out of the way. I hope that makes sense. The more practice you have before the event, the better. My first hoop dress experience was at a CW reenactment years and years ago and I had to figure out how to get myself into a port-a-potty! Eek! In any case, it just takes a little practice. Going up stairs, just pick up a high bone and pull slightly away and up so that the skirt still hits the stairs but is away from your feet. The lovely thing about a hoop, is it won't get tangled around your ankles like a petticoat. All in all, its really not that difficult, just awkward at first....


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!

Yes! The hoop is flexible!

Hopefully there will be a handicap restroom which would make things a lot easier for pottying !


----------



## LadyBrower (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, handicap restrooms help. I like the dress, did you make it or manage to find it somewhere? very cool. Is it a drop shoulder gown? and OH! Are you wearing a corset? =)


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks like I am going to have a not too busy weekend.

Great! I will have time to put on my costume and practice.

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I used the tips given me here regarding the hoopskirt.

They worked very well.

I can move around very well, can sit correctly, practced pottying ( this can be the most difficult since I am a male). I am going as a swinging Granny!

No problem going through tight spaces or up stairs.

I even have my curtsy down pat. See attachment.

I am all ready! Lookout world! Here I come!

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you have mastered the essential moves!! Hope all goes well on the big night!!


----------



## LadyBrower (Oct 14, 2008)

The curtsy looks great. I had to dole out a few of those at my event last night. Just a few last minute things from my most recent experience...

Be aware of things floating around on the floor, they tend to get trapped under the hoop (I was trapping balloons all night) and watch out for drunk people trying to get under the hoop (I also had a few of those, and yes a whole person does fit. lol) 

Also watch out for open flames, messy food and ovens (I almost caught fire once or twice.) And when you are going through tight spaces be sure to have a good hold on the front top bones of the dress so that it doesnt get spun around, twisted or stuck in anything. 

Thats about all I can think of at the moment. Good luck!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

LadyBrower said:


> The curtsy looks great. I had to dole out a few of those at my event last night. Just a few last minute things from my most recent experience...
> 
> Be aware of things floating around on the floor, they tend to get trapped under the hoop (I was trapping balloons all night) and watch out for drunk people trying to get under the hoop (I also had a few of those, and yes a whole person does fit. lol)
> 
> ...


I have my curtsy down pat even if I have to say so myself.

When I tried this costume on first time at my costume makers her cats kept getting under the hoop. Same here with my cats. They love getting under the hoop.

I have some tight hallways in my house and I have that down pat. Just like you said hold tight the upper bone hoop to navigate and keep the skirt steady.

If anyone tries to get under my hoopskirt, Granny will hit them with her purse. Granny swings a mean purse.

I have not worn this costume out ( Granny or Charley's) but from the try ons and the practice I feel very comfortable in it. 

I am having more fun with this then Washington, Mozart, Roman Centurian and merlin all put together.

I have parcticed pottying also. That's a little cumbersome.

By costume maker said that with this outfit I need go to the ladies roon and have someone stand guard! 

If they have handicapped restroom's I can go the the gentelmen's. Lol! Bet I'll get some comments there! He He he!

All in fun.

The Costumer.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

omg! i was giggling so much reading this  loving it!!! looking great louis


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh my! Why thank you my dear!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=640&pictureid=6713

The Swinging Grandmother (aka The Costumer)


----------

